# Downeaster RT



## J-1 3235 (Jun 22, 2008)

Saturday 6/21: Met up with AU Forum member Rob Tabern on MBTA train 1002 at Holbrook/Randolph station. Rob had boarded down at Lakeville/Middleborough. We travelled into BOS. After a quick pit stop in the Club Acela (I do enjoy being S+), we ventured outside for our walk to BON.

Rob and I wandered through the Rose Kennedy Greenway, a beautiful park where the old elevated Route 93 once stood, then headed into North Station. We waited only a few minutes before boarding train 691, the 8:50 departure to Portland, ME.

Once underway, our cafe attendant stopped by to take our beverage order (business class). The trip north went well, only stopping once for the southbound #692 to pass. Nice scenery and interesting conversation brought our arrival into POR quickly, though we were 13 minutes down!

After a short bus ride on Metro route 5, we arrived in the Old Port area. The bus had to take a slight detour as there was a parade in Portland this Saturday. We walked down to Commercial St. along the waterfront. Gilbert's Chowder house was my choice for a quick snack; from there we headed down along the wharfs to the Maine Narrow Gauge RR.

Our timing was a bit off as we missed the top of the hour train ride, so we stopped in the MNGRR Museum. They have cars from the two foot railroads in Maine, and various other artifacts. Definately worth a visit when you're in Portland. MNGRR

As we had a 3:00 departure time, Rob and I headed back up the hill to the bus stop; arriving at the Portland Transportation Center (PTC) just after 2:30. Boarding began at about 2:50, and we departed right at 3:00.

We were riding in a different trainset going south, and the Cabbage was on the southbound end this trip.

Our attendant once again delivered our free beverage to our seats. The trip back to BON passed more quickly than the trip north! We arrived in BON just 8 minutes late.

Dinner in Boston's North End had been decided long before our trip, so we made our way down the narrow streets to Salem St. Lo Conte's was our choice, and, as usual, it was fantastic!

After dinner, we walked through the North End, over by the Aquarium, and finally to South Station. Another visit to Club Acela gained us refreshments, and comfortable chairs while we waited for the 8:10 departure of MBTA train 1013.

At the Holbrook/Randolph stop, I said goodbye to Rob 'til my next visit to Chicago in July. He continued on to the end of the line in Middleborough.

If you visit Boston, and have the time, I recommend a quick roundtrip to Portland. Or for that matter, Old Orchard Beach. Either way, the Downeaster is an enjoyable and well run service.

Thanks for reading.

Mike


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 22, 2008)

J-1 3235 said:


> Saturday 6/21: Met up with AU Forum member Rob Tabern on MBTA train 1002 at Holbrook/Randolph station. Rob had boarded down at Lakeville/Middleborough. We travelled into BOS. After a quick pit stop in the Club Acela (I do enjoy being S+), we ventured outside for our walk to BON.
> Rob and I wandered through the Rose Kennedy Greenway, a beautiful park where the old elevated Route 93 once stood, then headed into North Station. We waited only a few minutes before boarding train 691, the 8:50 departure to Portland, ME.
> 
> Once underway, our cafe attendant stopped by to take our beverage order (business class). The trip north went well, only stopping once for the southbound #692 to pass. Nice scenery and interesting conversation brought our arrival into POR quickly, though we were 13 minutes down!
> ...


I've been told if I wanted to see snow, take the Downeaster in Feb.? ( thought a snow sightseeing train trip would be interesting since I'm from Florida!)


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 22, 2008)

J-1 3235 said:


> Saturday 6/21: Met up with AU Forum member Rob Tabern on MBTA train 1002 at Holbrook/Randolph station. Rob had boarded down at Lakeville/Middleborough. We traveled into BOS. After a quick pit stop in the Club Acela (I do enjoy being S+), we ventured outside for our walk to BON.
> Rob and I wandered through the Rose Kennedy Greenway, a beautiful park where the old elevated Route 93 once stood, then headed into North Station. We waited only a few minutes before boarding train 691, the 8:50 departure to Portland, ME.
> 
> Once underway, our café attendant stopped by to take our beverage order (business class). The trip north went well, only stopping once for the southbound #692 to pass. Nice scenery and interesting conversation brought our arrival into POR quickly, though we were 13 minutes down!
> ...


Mike - thanks for the report. Sounds like it was a nice trip. I have ridden some with Robert out of Chicago. He is an Amtrak fan _*par excellent*_.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jun 22, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> I've been told if I wanted to see snow, take the Downeaster in Feb.? ( thought a snow sightseeing train trip would be interesting since I'm from Florida!)


RF, I'd expect you would see snow, but I'm not sure how much. You may see more in Woburn and Haverhill, than in Portland, as it's on the ocean. :unsure:

Mike


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 22, 2008)

J-1 3235 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told if I wanted to see snow, take the Downeaster in Feb.? ( thought a snow sightseeing train trip would be interesting since I'm from Florida!)
> ...


Where is that?


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jun 22, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> J-1 3235 said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


I'm sorry RF, Woburn and Haverhill (MA) are stops on the Downeaster route to Portland.

Of course, weather in New England can be unpredictable.

Mike

_Edit--Upon review of average snowfall amounts, I shall insert my foot into my mouth. _

_Portland averages between 10 and 15 inches higher than Haverhill or Woburn, MA _ :huh:

Mike


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 22, 2008)

J-1 3235 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > J-1 3235 said:
> ...


Thanx,

I think a rail snow ride might be fun, but what does this Florida Boy know about trains or snow??

B)


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 26, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Thanx,I think a rail snow ride might be fun, but what does this Florida Boy know about trains or snow??
> 
> B)


If you want snow, take the Empire Builder in January. Of course, you run the risk of delays from blizzards in the mountains, or temperatures on the plains so cold the diesel fuel jells. The latter always seems to happen in Minot, which I think is unfair. Havre, Shelby, or Cut Bank are just as cold.


----------

